# We hired a Trainer to Come To Our House & Train Our Pup and I am n



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

He insists that we use a collar to train and i do not like that. I use a harness. I feel like a collar would choke her or snap her little neck. Also, he said to take her food away after 15 minutes and i like to leave it with her as she is a tough eatter to begin with. If she takes all day to eat, it doesnt bother me. My husband put food down and she didnt touch it for an entire day, poor thing is gonna starve. Any advice??????? Im about to fire the trainer and throw my husband out the door.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> He insists that we use a collar to train and i do not like that. I use a harness. I feel like a collar would choke her or snap her little neck. Also, he said to take her food away after 15 minutes and i like to leave it with her as she is a tough eatter to begin with. If she takes all day to eat, it doesnt bother me. My husband put food down and she didnt touch it for an entire day, poor thing is gonna starve. Any advice??????? Im about to fire the trainer and throw my husband out the door.[/B]


If you are uncomfortable with the trainer you shouldn't keep that trainer.

My trainer says it doesn't matter what you use (collar, harness, etc...) as long as you use it properly. And you shouldn't use a collar on a Maltese it not only can choke her, but lead to collapsed trachea. As for food, I know some people have success with only feeding for 15 minutes or what not, and she will eat, eventually. However, I leave food down at all times for Jax. It's just easier for me  Good luck!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Is your trainer familiar with toy breeds at all? I would NOT feel comfortable using a lead or choke collar on a little maltese. I too would have second thoughts!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a trainer for Archie once and she used a gentle leader.....it was so small I had a hard time putting it on him - but it was to make him walk nicely on a leash. I really should dig that thing out and try it again because I know it works......

It's a thing that goes over his head and when he pulls on the lead, it turns his head. there's nothing aruond his neck.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I had the very same experience with Max (my first malt). The Trainer didn't want me around. She put his harness on so tight that it had to be crushing his lungs. When he started to freak out she picked him up off the floor and shook him. I was ready to throw her out of my house. She told me, "You just like having all of his attention." Needless to say that was an hour of our day (Max was tramatized) and $300 wasted. She came highly recommended, but I can't tell you why. I don't want my little ones to be frightened of me in order to have him obedient. She told me that Max would become agressive. He did. But only when he was sitting in my lap and someone would lunge toward me. He was very protective. I can see that Ollie is taking that same path. Max chased cars (we have a long driveway and lot of property), Ollie does not. Max did not take to strangers, Ollie kisses the Mailman! Their personalities are different, but the Maltese part is ALL the same! I agree with everyone else. Toss that trainer!! Ollie is doing so well, I don't think that I will need training for him. Good luck with all of that, I know how you feel.

Love and Peace,

Chris and Ollie


PS - Pat, I love your new sig.. too cute!!

*Each morning when I open my eyes I say to myself: Events, will not
have the power to make me happy or unhappy today. I can choose 
which it shall be. Yesterday is dead, tomorrow hasn't arrived yet. 
I have just one day, today, and I'm going to be happy in it.*— _Groucho Marx _


----------



## VaVaVoomViolet (Jan 28, 2008)

My Violet wasn't leash trained at all when she came to live with me. 
I'd never had a small dog before, and I wondered if a halter would be enough for training. Still I certainly didn't want to take a chance with her little neck and got a harness for her right away. 
Well, Violet didn't have a moment's trouble learning with the harness. She was soon walking on her leash like a dream--trained completely with that harness. (very proud mom here :biggrin: )

I believe very strongly that any professional person--dog trainer, vet, human doctor, etc--should be chosen by one's own research & instincts. No matter how many degrees or how many glowing recommendations he/she has, if something in you doesn't feel right about the person's advice or care, I say: Go with someone else, someone with whom *you* feel at ease and confident.

Good luck! 

Kim & Violet


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> If you are uncomfortable with the trainer you shouldn't keep that trainer.[/B]


That's how I felt about my first husband!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=552448
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

No Reply for that!!! :smrofl:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was not comfortable training w/a collar either. I did clicker training which was all positive reinforcement and it worked out great...plus the trainer came to our house as well. It was enjoyable, non threatening for the pup, and pretty easy to do. Look into it! And good luck with training!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I personally think that the majority of the trainers out there (the ones that come with all the certifications and training) aren't really all that great. Just because they have their own business or they have the certifications/licenses doesn't mean that they always know best, and that you should blindly follow their advice. You know your dog better than anyone else. If you don't feel comfortable with that particular trainer, then go with your gut instinct.

Before hiring a trainer, or signing up for a training class, I talk to the trainer, get their background, see if they're on the same page as me when it comes to training, and most importantly...I observe them in action. You can do this if they're conducting a class.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Talk to your trainer about options. When Karli was in training, we used a collar that fastened as far up on the neck as you can get. One yorkie owner in our class opted to use the harness. The trainer used training techniques so that we didn't pull on the dogs trachea, so a collar/harness wasn't an issue anyway. Also, ask him about the rationale behind leaving the food out for fifteen minutes. I have actually heard of this being done but I'm drawing a blank as to why.



Joy


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

It may sound silly but can someone show me how the harness' look on your Maltese?
I know what a horse harness is but can't imagine one on one of our small babies.

I've used a collar on Eli from day one and he's always done well with it but I don't want
to take any chance of hurting him and that trachea prolapse is something that has scared me
since reading about it before getting him.

Thank you for any help you can give.
Kelly


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

When Perri went to his obedience class as a puppy the trainer wanted to put a pinch collar on him! You know, the ones with the prongs that pinch their necks?! I of course said NO WAY. He was a very good boy and I know it was for some tiny thing like walking too far in the front on a heel or something, I can't even remember. His solution to everything was a pinch collar and he even sold them there. I had already taught Perri everything but the heel, so I was only in it for the socialization and so that he could do commands in a distracting environment, and we just continued using the harness and stayed. However you hired your trainer to train, and if he doesn't respect your use of a harness or uses methods that make you uncomfortable, definately find a different trainer. Some just aren't used to small, sensitive dogs and don't know the proper way to treat them.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> It may sound silly but can someone show me how the harness' look on your Maltese?
> I know what a horse harness is but can't imagine one on one of our small babies.
> 
> I've used a collar on Eli from day one and he's always done well with it but I don't want
> ...




Karli's coat is getting long so you can't see a harness very well. Here's a link to some harnesses:


glamourdog.com


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you VJW
I love the little soft ones w the bees etc., so cute!  
I want to start going this route. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy just finished some pretty intense training. We had some big behavioral issues with how she behaved in public. Barking and growling and biting me when I tried to correct her.

I interviewed several trainers to find one that I liked who shared a similar philosophy. She ran her own doggie daycare, kennel, training facility. My trainer had a maltese that was tiny like Izzy and had lot's of experience with them- She trained Michael Jordans two maltese, and had several that came in daily. Izzy went in for doggy daycare and training a couple of days a week for a 3 weeks and then I had a couple of private lessons. She was a great trainer - patient and firm with Izzy and listened to my concerns and worries.

I was very much against and worried about collars and expressed my concern - I actually ended up having to use a pinch collar to make Izzy listen to me. She was fine for the trainers but she was so used to walking all over me that it was the only way to get her to pay attention to me. She only had to wear it for a couple of training sessions and I made sure the trainer showed me how to safely use it so that I could not hurt Izzy. It made a world of difference for us. She is now so well behaved in public that I can take her with me everywhere. It was a last resort for us - we tried everything else first.

Your trainer should be very concious of your concerns. I highly recommend interviewing more than one before hiring anyone. We even sat in on training sessions. If you don't like the trainer don't keep using the same one.

Good luck and I hope you find someone who works out for you.

Leslie


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, everything has been resolved. I feel a lot better now.  Trainer doesnt actually yank neck, LOL
He makes the charms on the leash cling which helps get the pups attention. He did a great job today!!!


----------



## Luna'sMum (Mar 10, 2008)

Did he explain the 15min for dining thing? It's my understanding that if your dog gets use to eating at regular times in the day rather than grazing all day long it makes potty traing easier. When they need to move their bowels becomes more regular with a set feeding time.

I leave Luna's food down for about an hour in the morning and an hour at dinner. and I discard any uneaten portion(because I mix a little wet into her hard kibble) and wash the dish.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> Well, everything has been resolved. I feel a lot better now.  Trainer doesnt actually yank neck, LOL
> He makes the charms on the leash cling which helps get the pups attention. He did a great job today!!![/B]



I'm glad you feel better. Once I learned how the pinch collar worked for Izzy I felt more comfortable - it never hurt either just got her attention better - no yanking - just a quick tug.

Leslie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've only ever trained my BIG dogs. And yes I used a choke collar. The collar is placed high on the neck right behind the ears, so it will not damage their trachea.

That said,I have never trained my Maltese with a collar....I never felt they needed it. I used verbal commands and hand motions and they seem to be okay with that.

As far as the food. If she isn't an over eater, I dont see why you cant free feed, by leaving it down all day.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I've only ever trained my BIG dogs. And yes I used a choke collar. The collar is placed high on the neck right behind the ears, so it will not damage their trachea.
> 
> That said,I have never trained my Maltese with a collar....I never felt they needed it. I used verbal commands and hand motions and they seem to be okay with that.
> 
> As far as the food. If she isn't an over eater, I dont see why you cant free feed, by leaving it down all day.[/B]


Nemo is the same :biggrin: verbal commands and he listens stops drops whatever automatically, it has worked great for us :biggrin:


----------

